# West-ish London Meet Sunday 24th August



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Right Guys & Gals.....I need definite numbers so I can get this thing booked.

Please can you ALL reply to me via PM if you're coming.....

*The plan for the meet:*

*Date:* Sunday 24th August 2008
*Location:* Honeypot Spice Rack 
Honeypot Lane 
Stanmore 
HA7 1EF

http://www.sheriffratings.com/profile.html?id=83152212

*Time:* 11:45am-12:15pm arrival 
(apparently the car park fills up so if we want to get as many of us together in one spot you need to be early!)

*Drinks / Meal:* 12:30pm onwards

*Cruise:* After food we'll probably go for a little drive in the area organised by MarkTT225

Thanks for all your interest so far to the first meet I have organised! If it's a success then maybe I'll organise more???

*Confirmed Names * (10 Cars 14 people)
Chrisb72
amzchhabra
SimonQS
blackers x3
MarkTT225
Adam TTR
phodge x2
T7 BNW
TT 225 Sline x2
Suge_K


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds good Chris, I'm up for something 

I suppose we need to find somewhere fairly central to all areas for the meet, so Slough, Iver, Uxbridge etc. areas I guess.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea to me.....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

oooh, count me in!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds good to me too.  
John.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

There is also curry night / drive currently being organised not too far north of London, although it does sound more like a bit of a cat fight than a TT meet to me !!! (see the thread if you don't believe me)

Is this what happens to people that end up on the committe then? :lol: I was going to suggest maybe trying to join forces to get the numbers up, but I wanted a nice meet not a bloody handbag fight! :lol:

Shall we keep things seperate or should we get our boxing gloves out? :lol: :lol:

Not sure what's happening to people in this club and on this forum, but there are some bad vibes floating about and it's a bit sad to be honest! :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, yeah I think the toys are now back in the pram on the other thread (for the time being at least :roll: ). Joining forces is a good idea, but this 'west Laaandon' meet could capture a few peeps south of the river as well, something that the curry nite might not do due it's location. It all depends how far peeps are willing to travel. Personally, an hours journey is no problem to me (or even further), but I actually enjoy driving my car :wink:.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> LOL, yeah I think the toys are now back in the pram on the other thread (for the time being at least :roll: ). Joining forces is a good idea, but this 'west Laaandon' meet could capture a few peeps south of the river as well, something that the curry nite might not do due it's location. It all depends how far peeps are willing to travel. Personally, an hours journey is no problem to me (or even further), but I actually enjoy driving my car :wink:.


Loving your car....oh that's what this forum is for!!? and I thought it was just a place to be bitchy and slag people off!

I agree with keeping it seperate.....I like eating curry not wearing it :lol:

I'll have a think of places and activities.

One idea was Sunday lunch somewhere then a nice drive in the country with maybe the odd place for a photo opportunity on route?

or

Maybe going karting somewhere, but I can't think of any good tracks this neck of the woods. I normally go to Daytonna in Milton Keynes, but that aint exactly close to West London!! :lol:

Suggestions welcome!

We could always go kick boxing!!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, how about Park Royal? It's very close to Hanger lane A40/A406 so easy to reach and has a few nice restaurants plus large car-park. Just an idea though, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anywhere you like guys - as long as it's more than 40 mins from Adam's house!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

phodge said:


> Anywhere you like guys - as long as it's more than 40 mins from Adam's house!! :wink: :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Guys, how about Park Royal? It's very close to Hanger lane A40/A406 so easy to reach and has a few nice restaurants plus large car-park. Just an idea though, keep the ideas coming.


Seems like a great thought Naresh


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

i would be interested in a meet .


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
A meet in /near London ....excellent idea ChrisB72  As long as we don't have to show and shine :wink:

Park Royal or thereabouts sounds good Naresh.

But can travel further, to quote markTT225 I enjoy driving the TT.

Cheers 
Blackers
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Park royal may be a good idea although the selection of places to go are rather commercial and we will not be able to get parking together unless we park at the back of the venue, and the safety of our cars there is questionable...

What kind of food do people fancy? I know we just did it, but starvin marvin's was a great venue!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the support and ideas....keep em comin!

Here's what I think we need.......

Nice pub/bar with a good car park......that also serves good food!
On the outskirts of London so we don't get caught up in traffic.
With the possibilty of a short round trip drive afterwards.

The problem I'm having is most places don't show photos of their car parks online (can't think why not???? :lol: :lol: ) so I think we need local knowledge here!

The other thought I had was somewhere on the Thames....Windsor, Maidenhead, Marlow, Henley ....but these aren't really West London, although they are West......of London :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Guys, I have the perfect location. The Honeypot Pub in Honeypot Lane, Stanmore. Its now a massive indian restaurant/bar with fantastic (and I mean fanTTastic) Indian food & tandoori with its own relatively sizeable car park out front (reckon we'd get a good few cars (20 or so?) right outside and a few more very close by, AND I happen to know the owner very well and I'm sure I can arrange some sort of exclusivity for the car park and pehaps even a cheeky 10% off the food?

Anyone who knows Indaid restaurants in the area may also know the Spice Rack in Stanmore. That is owned by the same guy and the food there is well renouned as top top quality (their tandoori lamb chops and chicken wings are just out of this world!) and the food at the Honeypot is similarly excellent, just a slightly different menu.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Guys, I have the perfect location. The Honeypot Pub in Honeypot Lane, Stanmore. Its now a massive indian restaurant/bar with fantastic (and I mean fanTTastic) Indian food & tandoori with its own relatively sizeable car park out front (reckon we'd get a good few cars (20 or so?) right outside and a few more very close by, AND I happen to know the owner very well and I'm sure I can arrange some sort of exclusivity for the car park and pehaps even a cheeky 10% off the food?
> 
> Anyone who knows Indaid restaurants in the area may also know the Spice Rack in Stanmore. That is owned by the same guy and the food there is well renouned as top top quality (their tandoori lamb chops and chicken wings are just out of this world!) and the food at the Honeypot is similarly excellent, just a slightly different menu.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.


Sounds ideal Cam . Only one problem - it's too close to Bushey


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

When we were at Ace Cafe last year (when it wasn't raining! :wink: ), TTej recommended a really nice pub on the canal not far from Ace. Car park wasn't huge, but was big enough and is off the road. Food was great and they had a really nice garden that we sat in in the sunshine... I'll PM him and see if he can remember where it was.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

phodge said:


> When we were at Ace Cafe last year (when it wasn't raining! :wink: ), TTej recommended a really nice pub on the canal not far from Ace. Car park wasn't huge, but was big enough and is off the road. Food was great and they had a really nice garden that we sat in in the sunshine... I'll PM him and see if he can remember where it was.


I think that was in Greenford Penny, but the name escapes me as well! Nice beer garden, though I can't remember too much about the inside of the pub.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> Anyone who knows Indaid restaurants in the area may also know the Spice Rack in Stanmore. That is owned by the same guy and the food there is well renouned as top top quality (their tandoori lamb chops and chicken wings are just out of this world!) and the food at the Honeypot is similarly excellent, just a slightly different menu.


Spice Rack is brilliant for food and drinks, so I can only assume the Honeypot Pub is just as good!!!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Guys, I have the perfect location. The Honeypot Pub in Honeypot Lane, Stanmore. Its now a massive indian restaurant/bar with fantastic (and I mean fanTTastic) Indian food & tandoori with its own relatively sizeable car park out front (reckon we'd get a good few cars (20 or so?) right outside and a few more very close by, AND I happen to know the owner very well and I'm sure I can arrange some sort of exclusivity for the car park and pehaps even a cheeky 10% off the food?
> 
> Anyone who knows Indaid restaurants in the area may also know the Spice Rack in Stanmore. That is owned by the same guy and the food there is well renouned as top top quality (their tandoori lamb chops and chicken wings are just out of this world!) and the food at the Honeypot is similarly excellent, just a slightly different menu.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.


Sounds good to me......

All those in favour say "I"

Now we need to come up with a date?

How does Sunday 24th or 31st August sound?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

How about the 24th?

31st is the DTM at Brands Hatch! :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

24th is ideal, no work the next day as it's a bank holiday!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, anywhere after 17 August!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would if it was during the week.

Wont go for a curry tho. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I would if it was during the week.
> 
> Wont go for a curry tho. [smiley=sick2.gif]


I cant do 23rd, 24th or 30 august.

I'd vote for a weekday night, probably a monday is best if we want some preferential treatment from the restaurant.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I could do a week night in Aug as work is a bit quiet at the moment and it looks like I'm going to be having a few weeks off, but a week night in Sept onwards would have to be nearer to home for me to make it!

What nights can people do week beginning 25th Aug?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> I could do a week night in Aug as work is a bit quiet at the moment and it looks like I'm going to be having a few weeks off, but a week night in Sept onwards would have to be nearer to home for me to make it!
> 
> What nights can people do week beginning 25th Aug?


Should be good for me! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

phodge said:


> Anywhere you like guys - as long as it's more than 40 mins from Adam's house!! :wink: :lol:


lol your so funny phudge... you do crack me up!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Anywhere you like guys - as long as it's more than 40 mins from Adam's house!! :wink: :lol:
> ...


Has it taken you 4 days to think of that response...???

:?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

So....... are we still on for this mini meet? :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

at this rate, if it does happen it'll be a punch-up rather than a 'meet'! :x


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> So....... are we still on for this mini meet? :?


I am still keen, but its going to be hard to please everyone......but I think that is just the nature of organising anything :lol:

Ok here's what I suggest......

Date: *Sunday 24th Aug *Time: 12-12:30pm Arrival (eat once everyone has arrived)
Place: *The Honeypot Pub *in Honeypot Lane, *Stanmore *(It was the only place suggested?!.....but I can't find it online????)

(is this the place? http://www.sheriffratings.com/profile.html?id=83152212)

After lunch activity: *A mini cruise *somewhere maybe finishing close to starting point and dropping people off on route?

Who's in and who's out?

Replies either well would be apprciated.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good Chris!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> (is this the place? http://www.sheriffratings.com/profile.html?id=83152212)
> Chris


Yep, that's the one. If you definately want to book it, let me know, but the odds of getting their front car park for our sole use is probably zero on a sunday


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I should be in after flying back in from Cyprus!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds good Chris [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll try to think of any good routes for a mini-cruise round there, I think we will have to head north a little bit to get away from the urban sprawl :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in! :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> Sounds good Chris [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I'll try to think of any good routes for a mini-cruise round there, I think we will have to head north a little bit to get away from the urban sprawl :wink:


Sounds good Mark  .

Either PM me your ideas and I'll post them on the main thread or just bring a map on the day?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > (is this the place? http://www.sheriffratings.com/profile.html?id=83152212)
> ...


It seems to be getting the thumbs up from most people so any help you can offer in booking this would be appreciated?

How big is their car park? I spoke to someone from there yesterday and he said they don't start serving lunch until 12pm so I'm thinking we might beat the rush if we get there early enough!?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Right fellas.....I need definite numbers so I can get this thing booked.

Please can you ALL reply to me via PM if you're coming.....

*The plan for the meet:*

*Date:* Sunday 24th August 2008
*Location:* Honeypot Spice Rack 
Honeypot Lane 
Stanmore 
HA7 1EF

http://www.sheriffratings.com/profile.html?id=83152212

*Time:* 11:45am-12:15pm arrival 
(apparently the car park fills up so if we want to get as many of us together in one spot you need to be early!)

*Drinks / Meal:* 12:30pm onwards

*Cruise:* After food we'll probably go for a little drive in the area organised by MarkTT225

Thanks for all your interest so far to the first meet I have organised! If it's a success then maybe I'll organise more???


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> I cant do 23rd, 24th or 30 august.
> 
> I'd vote for a weekday night, probably a monday is best if we want some preferential treatment from the restaurant.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I cant do 23rd, 24th or 30 august.
> ...


If this is a success then you'll be first on the guest list for next time!

At this rate though it could be just me though! :lol:

I need PM's from those that definitely want to come very soon so I can book the restaurant!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

For the after lunch cruise I'm looking a few ideas for routes, but just not sure how far people want to drive with a belly full of curry :lol:

How does a 50 mile round trip sound starting and end at the HoneyPot Spice Rack? 
(mixture of motorway and A roads.......maybe some B roads courtesy of MarkTT225 :wink: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe have the cruise before the curry? Have a later meal about 2/3ish...?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Sp guys....... whats the plan? :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> Sp guys....... whats the plan? :?


See the first post of this thread.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is one possible mini cruise route for after lunch.....

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&saddr ... 07617&z=12

any thoughts?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

By the way. The other half of team Kamberg (me) will be there!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> By the way. The other half of team Kamberg (me) will be there!


Welcome to the party :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

The restaurant is now booked for *11* people (see list 1st post of this thread)

If anyone else wants to come or anyone can't make it for what ever reason can you please let me know?

Otherwise see you all on the 24th!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you book 2 more people please? I m not far and it will be a good idea to drink that wine that the Greek TTiers gave me....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

He can definitely come as im looking forward to trying some of that wine! 

The more the merrier.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you. I will bring wine and glasses......


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Can you book 2 more people please? I m not far and it will be a good idea to drink that wine that the Greek TTiers gave me....


I'll add you to the list 

Anyone else thinking of coming before I change the booking?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you tried suge_k hes in the area.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

I could be in...havent really spoken with anyone other than Mark though so might be a bit of a loner...

Whats the group dynamic...im only a young buck?

S


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Most of us are i think 25+, but young bucks welcome!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Now i feel old...well im 25...

Yeah count me in...why not.

S


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

im 25

Adam TTR is 25

Amz is not far off that age not sure if he is older or younger, but of a similar age.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Suge_K said:


> Now i feel old...well im 25...
> 
> Yeah count me in...why not.
> 
> S


Now I feel old.... I'm 31! :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> Suge_K said:
> 
> 
> > Now i feel old...well im 25...
> ...


Now I feel even older....35 :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Suge_K said:
> ...


God, that is old! :wink:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Now I feel old.... I'm 31! :roll:[/quote]

Now I feel even older....35 :lol:[/quote]

God, that is old! :wink:[/quote]

I do still have all my own teeth though


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah i forgot simon, hes 31, but he fits in with us kido's.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Ah i forgot simon, hes 31, but he fits in with us kido's.


Ben, you know how to make an old man very happy! 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Right that almost sounded pedophilic!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> im 25
> 
> Adam TTR is 25
> 
> Amz is not far off that age not sure if he is older or younger, but of a similar age.


Im 26 going on 27 next month...

Simon, I swear you were younger!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pah! You're all wipper-snappers. I'm 38 [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Im 26 going on 27 next month...
> 
> Simon, I swear you were younger!


You see, thats why I like you guys so much!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> You see, thats why I like you guys so much!


LOL!

Shame you can't be a full member of our "Crew", your TT is only half black 

It's quite funny, Suraj, Ben, Adam Jas and myself all have black TTs, we are all about the same age, live local and get on like a house on fire 

See you Sunday mate!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Good enough for me chaps...

Amz...were you on the A4 last night in the porker...?

S


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> Pah! You're all wipper-snappers. I'm 38 [smiley=skull.gif]


Mark, that's no age at all...my son's older than you.  :wink:

I've met quite a few of the 'young guys' on the forum and to me they're all 'top guys'. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Suge_K said:


> Good enough for me chaps...
> 
> Amz...were you on the A4 last night in the porker...?
> 
> S


I was out in the Hounslow/Osterley area last night, so possibly could have been me?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

GEM said:


> Mark, that's no age at all...my son's older than you.  :wink:
> 
> I've met quite a few of the 'young guys' on the forum and to me they're all 'top guys'. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> John.


John is part of the crew, but only at night when his car turns from blue to black :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL... just read this whole post... Im so sorry guys - cant make this Sunday.. im going to a celebrity cricket match in Mill hill!!!

Enjoy and i'll be there next time, promise 

Just need a bit more notification in advance with my busy schedule n all


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Is one month not enough notice?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

amzchhabra said:


> Is one month not enough notice?


Shi*, sorry dude - just saw when this thread was initially launched!!! Of course thats enough notice but I never saw this thread! I thought the meet was being organised when u PM'd me the other day!!!

Woopsie... sorry guys - will miss my comrads, specially u Amzi


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooh i see how it is! Favoratisim between you and "Amzi!"

Ok ill remeber that! :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Ooh i see how it is! Favoratisim between you and "Amzi!"
> 
> Ok ill remeber that! :lol:


You're all my boys!!! Love u all - just thought that from Amits above tone he was upset with me!

Ben... i mean bizzle.. you're the shizzle!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Suge_K said:
> 
> 
> > Good enough for me chaps...
> ...


Must have been about 6.30-7 ish...heading away from WL Audi toward central London and you peeled off left...I was behind in the TT, its was under the underpass and traffic was backed right up...

Random...if it was you...

S


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I was home at that time, got there about 9ish, and didn't head that far up the A4...

I usually look at TTs incase I spot any cars from the forum


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Suraj_TT said:


> You're all my boys!!! Love u all - just thought that from Amits above tone he was upset with me!
> 
> Ben... i mean bizzle.. you're the shizzle!


I'm not upset dude! Was jus messin with you! :lol:



T7 BNW said:


> Ooh i see how it is! Favoratisim between you and "Amzi!"
> 
> Ok ill remeber that! :lol:


You got Adz, what you complaining about? :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Whipper-snappers and Old Farts!!

If you are planning on coming on Sunday can you PLEASE check your name is on the list (see 1st post) If it isn't there just let me know via PM and I'll add you.

The table is now booked for 14 people!

See you all Sunday!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Very unfortunatey we are unable to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you all have an excellent lunch and cruise

Cheers
blackers


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, gotta pull out of this one, had a footy match sprung on me and cant get out of it...gutted, weathers shite and was looking forward to coming down to meet everyone...

next time

S


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Suge_K said:


> Sorry, gotta pull out of this one, had a footy match sprung on me and cant get out of it...gutted, weathers shite and was looking forward to coming down to meet everyone...
> 
> next time
> 
> S


People are dropping like flies 

Regarding the shite weather.......I still think I'd prefer to be in a nice dry curry house, then afterwards in my nice warm dry TT kicking up a bit of spray over my nicely cleaned paintwork rather than on a muddy football pitch!! :lol:

If today is a success I'm sure they'll be a NEXT time!

Thanks for letting us know.

p.s. hope you win at footy!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris, I'm Afraid I'm going....just kidding, I'll be there  
Forecast says the rain is clearing up by midday 

I'll be there about 11:30


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> Chris, I'm Afraid I'm going....just kidding, I'll be there
> Forecast says the rain is clearing up by midday
> 
> I'll be there about 11:30


You can't drop out on me Mark.....it was us talking at EvenTT08 that got me started on this meet :lol: :lol:

I have a big umbrella and thermal underwear!! :lol: :lol:

I'm not exactly sure where it is, but I'll just look out for a shiny RED TT in the car park if you're gonna be there that early :wink:

Cheers
Chris


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Chris, sorry we can't......oh yes we can!!

This is much better weather than we had in Ireland last weekend!

See you all later.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So today started off with the usual wether for August in Britain. Yes thats right it was raining. Luckily it wasnt too cold. Amz and I met at Stanmore station and headed to the meet location. As we pulled up to the restaurant, we could already see a pristine Red MKII TT parked in the Car Park. This was my first time meeting Mark. As we got there early enough we managed to secure every parking space in the front of the restaurant. Proved for some good photo opportunities. Im sure some of the guys who took pictures will post them up shortly.

Shortly afterwards Simon QS pulled in, and then came Chris soon followed by SLineTT, and finally phodge. So 7 T'T's in the car park and about 8-9 of us standing there, SlineTT thought it would be a good idea to all have a glass of the Greek wine, sent over by the Greek TT-ers. May i say what i fine wine it was. A great way to begin the day. Shortly afterwards we decided to head in to eat.

after some TT stories from every one around the table, including one from S-Line that i don't think we need to talk about on the forum, we ordered our food. Some spicy curries all round to get every one in the mood for a cruise.

After the curry we headed outside to some glorious sun shine! After a quick look round everyones car, and some loud music from both Amz and Mark (love marks sub install!) every one was in the mood for a "cruise". So after a quick look at a map to decide where we are heading all 7 TT's leave the restaurant.

Unfortunately we managed to loose phodge at an early stage but this so called cruise quickly turned into a TT thrashing. After jumping on the M1 towards watford all you could hear was the roar of TT engines. Now i was concentrating so much on my driving that i actually have no idea where we drove to our how long we where driving for. What i can tell you is speeds hit over XXX Mph for several stretches of the "cruise".

At one point there was some serious braking going on as all you could see ahead was a police car on the side of the road. Thank god we all managed to brake in time to pass him as we carried on our trashing. There where a few near misses on the way , but all added to the excitement.

Eventually heading towards Elstree Airdrome where we finished this thrashing! As every one parked up the atmosphere had a serious temperature change from all our engine and brake heat. Phodge had made her way to the airdrome and was sitting waiting for us! After some coffee, and soft drinks and some stories from the cruise we all decided to head our separate ways.

anyway, Thats my mini write up! Just wanted to say thanks to every one who came, and thanks for a great drive!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks to you all for making the effort to come to the first meet I've organised.....we'll maybe have to do it again sometime?

The meal was good value, shame the service was a bit poor, but nice food!

The cruise was........hair raising to say the least and I'd not planned to drive that fast....(I blame the 25+'s for loosing the others :wink: )


























































An afternoon's dust!!!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Good pictures, and great fun! Thanks for organising Chris, cant belive I am still full after lunch 7 hours ago! 

Oh..... and you all drive like a bunch of girls! :roll: :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

What a great lunchtime and afternoon . Well done Chris for organising this [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Great to see some familiar faces and some new ones.
I don't think my stomach appreciated the harsh braking on the A414 when we saw that police car  :lol: 
Ben - hope those brakes have cooled down now mate :wink:. Glad you liked the sub install  
Some pics from the day, not as good as your's Chris.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ben, Ben, Ben.....how much of that Greek wine did you drink? If you're going to write it up, you have to get your facts right! :lol:

It was Elias that turned up last at the restaurant, not me. And it was you 'young bucks' that shot off into the distance and left the '25+'s at a roundabout!

So, Elias and I went straight to Elstree and the four of us had a nice coffee in the sunshine...with no Police cars in sight! :lol:

Thanks Chris, we had a great day. The restaurant was.....er....cheap! :wink: But the food was OK, and at least the weather picked up later in the afternoon. Here's to the next one....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew i was getting confused. I didn't relies Elias wasn't with us, but now that i think about it there was only one Red TT and that was Mark.

Sorry for the mis information in my last post then! I didn't think i would get the order of arrivals perfect, but i think people understood what i meant!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries!

:lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> Some pics from the day, not as good as your's Chris.


rubbish...these 2 shots are good and get everyone in.......even that Black MKII hiding behind the Spice Rack sign :wink:

I have to say depite my lack of traction compared to your quattros I was very pleased how I kept up with you all with only 200bhp on tap! My car has definitely loosened up lately with 14000 miles on the clock. Maybe I don't need a remap afterall, but I might still look into it :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

phodge said:


> It was Elias that turned up last at the restaurant, not me. And it was you 'young bucks' that shot off into the distance and left the '25+'s at a roundabout!
> 
> 
> > I don't believe for one minute that you are older than 25 Penny!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Petesy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > It was Elias that turned up last at the restaurant, not me. And it was you 'young bucks' that shot off into the distance and left the '25+'s at a roundabout!
> ...


Only a little bit! :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

phodge said:


> It was Elias that turned up last at the restaurant, not me. And it was you 'young bucks' that shot off into the distance and left the '25+'s at a roundabout!


Everyone on the meet was a 25+


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > It was Elias that turned up last at the restaurant, not me. And it was you 'young bucks' that shot off into the distance and left the '25+'s at a roundabout!
> ...


True....just some more + than others! :wink: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

and even some of the more *+* managed to keep up with us! 

in fact thats not a fair comment. What i meant was and i was able to keep up with some of them!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ben - I just noticed this. Had you come along to return that hairdryer? :wink: 
New grill looks cool by the way, post up some pics after it's had a good old buffing 8). What was the name of the place where you got it again?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im hoping by hairdryer, your referring to the one we used to dry the grill and not my car! 

This is where we picked up the grill.

http://www.stsmotorsport.co.uk/


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We had a fun afternoon i think. Thank you Chris for organising it and we should do it again. The Greek TTiers will be happy to know that their wine brought some sushine and some spirited driving.........


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Loving the shot using the MONOPOD!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes Monopod is cool and sticky...............


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Now compare these 2 pics and describe the similarities?????


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Brilliant with the bottle of wine in the corner too! gotta love the TTers. We are the same all over the world!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Brilliant with the bottle of wine in the corner too! gotta love the TTers. We are the same all over the world!


    More or less...............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh blinkin ek I missed this grrr. Mr SlineTT you should have reminded me of this! boohoo. Hope you all had a nice time  Groovy plastic cups for the wine - really classy  :lol: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Well next time feel free to bring glasses Dotti...........


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris, ......
I tottaly had no idea about this meet considering I live 3 mins down the road......  
The good thing was tho I drove down in my TT and kept horning at you guys. A number of you guys shouted park up but I was in a rush and made other plans... But any local meets like that count me in!

Next time 
Jay


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

funkij said:


> Chris, ......
> I tottaly had no idea about this meet considering I live 3 mins down the road......
> The good thing was tho I drove down in my TT and kept horning at you guys. A number of you guys shouted park up but I was in a rush and made other plans... But any local meets like that count me in!
> 
> ...


Ah that was you in the Silver TT right? We had a good laugh about what we thought you were saying to your GF, like "for god sake, don't acknowledge that sad bunch of losers, keep looking straight ahead"


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep I was the guy in the sliver TT. 
The GF was quite shocked... :lol: However quite excited to see a nice bunch of TT's.. Oh well next time..

PS: I quote " screw our friends engagement lets go park up with the other TT's" .. GF Says " Ummmm not this time :x "

Jay


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

That was really funny! See you next time for sure


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

funkij said:


> Chris, ......
> I tottaly had no idea about this meet considering I live 3 mins down the road......
> The good thing was tho I drove down in my TT and kept horning at you guys. A number of you guys shouted park up but I was in a rush and made other plans... But any local meets like that count me in!
> 
> ...


Really sorry you missed out on the TT fun, but the thread has been going for a while now.

The day was a success and everyone seemed to enjoy meeting up, but not sure we'll be going back to the Spice Rack next time........BUT there will be a next time so keep your eyes open on the 'Events' section. 

Can't believe you came so close to joining us aswell......I'm sure we could have just about squeezed you in the TT car park line up!! :lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Looks/sounds like you guys had a blast...im more of a poser than a driver so mightve lagged well behind... 

Still up for it next time for sure...

Didnt win at footy...4-3 defeat...but I dont mind telling you i was sensational  ...the word genius gets thrown around too much these days but...etc. Nah got soaked through and it was a crap game...despite the 7 goals!

S


----------

